# A Pastoral Statement on Human Sexuality



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2019)

http://www.solideogloria.com/2019/07/a-pastoral-statement-on-human-sexuality/

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## timfost (Jul 8, 2019)

Rich,

I really appreciate this. I was especially encouraged by the portion that reads:

"2. Some Christians and churches regrettably have not loved, listened to, or cared for those experiencing same-sex attractions or gender confusion in a manner befitting their identity as God’s image-bearers or, in the case of believers, as our brothers and sisters in Christ; and we exhort such Christians and churches to repent of these failures."

While the writing speaks about acting on same-sex attraction as being contrary to the image of God, it likewise comes against Christians acting contrary to God's image in not recognizing that the gospel is for sinners. Christians should show any community compassion and love and seek them being reconciled to God.

Again, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

